# Cits ... >  Ethernet kontrolieris

## chiekurs

Sveiki! Pirmais posts šajā forumā  :: 

Tātad pie lietas - ir radusies doma uzražot vienu iekārtiņu kas saņem UDP paketes LANā un to saturu izvada pa kko līdzigu serialajam portam (precīzāk RS485, bet tas šinī gadijumā nebūtiski). Lai nebūtu jāmokās ar visām tīkla lielām pašā mikrokontolierī, atradu jau gatavu ethernet kontrolieri, kurš pieslēdzams ar SPI palīdzību un tālak ar vienkāršām komandām vadāms - WIZ812MJ.
Diemzēl pie vietējiem elektronikas detalu izplatītājiem nevaru atrast ne jau gatavo risinājumuar plati un MagJack, ne pašu izmantoto kontorlieri - W5100.
Pieredzes ar sūtīšanu no ārzemēm nav tādēl varbūt kāds var ieteikt kur lai iegādājos šo lietu? Jau iepriekš paldies!

----------


## Delfins

taču pasūti no turienes, tur takš ir baskets + paypal

----------


## Vinchi

Varbūt noder kāds no microchip ražotajiem ENC sērijas produktiem, vienkārši var pasūtīt ELFĀ.

----------


## chiekurs

> taču pasūti no turienes, tur takš ir baskets + paypal


 viss jau būtu forši ja piegāde nebūtu $108.21 no turienes. kāds varētu ieteikt kādu eiropas elektronikas bodi kur piegādes cena būtu saprāta robežās..
vēl jautājums par to kā ir ar muitu un visiem tiem nodokļiem - man pie pakas saņemšanas Latvijā nepieskaitīs vēl kkādu 21% klāt? melna bilde par to sūtīšanu no aizrobežas veikaliem.




> Varbūt noder kāds no microchip ražotajiem ENC sērijas produktiem, vienkārši var pasūtīt ELFĀ.


 cik esmu lasijis šitie čipi nav diezko funkcionāli - lielāka daļa komunikācijas jārealizē pašam mikrokontrolierim un tam ir nepieciešami (salīdzinoši) lieli resursi

----------


## Delfins

A šito negribi? Sources pat ir + free supports no opensource komūnas  :: 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Ethernet-Module-f ... 439ade7686

PS: ebay daudz kas atrodams

----------


## chiekurs

tās adruino platformai paredzētās plates pamatā ir ENC čips. piekš arduino e-bajā ir arī manis interesējošais čips - W5100.
Šis laikam būs ka pedejais variants ja tiktiešam nevarēs nekur atrast to WIZ812..

----------


## kabis

Ja nepieciešams skatīties tikai UDP pakas, tad var paņemt jebkuru datoru ar tīkla karti un uzinstalēt Wireshark programmu (darbojas, gan uz windows, gan uz Linux), un lieta darīta.

Varbūt tos čipus var kādā swičā vai ruterī atrast?

----------


## chiekurs

priekš datora tam jau ir gatavas programmas - grbas uztaisīt to visu bez PC starpniecības.
Principā jautājums ir par to kur kādā eiropas elektronikas veikalā ar lojāliem piegādes noteikumiem uz Latviju var iegādāties konkrēto komponenti.

----------


## Delfins

izmanto GOOGLE ar site:co.uk [vai .de]

http://www.elektor-electronics.co.uk/pr ... 5088.lynkx

----------


## chiekurs

paldies!

ps. kāds zinātājs varētu lūdzu pastātīt kā tad tur ir ar tiem nodokļiem par pirkumiem ārzemēs - man kko var likt maksāt ja sūtu eiropas robežās?

----------


## Delfins

nu likumus ta ka jazin...
ieks EU nekadu nodoklju... nodoklis jau bus ierekjinas ka kurai valstij.

----------


## chiekurs

skaidrs. tad bez bažām pasūtu.

----------


## guguce

Vai no šitā 
http://arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoEthernetShield 
var dabūt ārā  kādu signālu (vienu vai vairākus) ieslēgts izslēgts, 
lai caur tīklu var ko vadīt?

----------


## Delfins

protams, ka var.
Network -> CPU -> jebkādi porti (atbilstoši CPU, seriālo uz paralēlo un t.t.)

----------


## guguce

Fiziski no šitās plates bez CPU, 
vienkārši ieprogrammējot?

----------


## Delfins

tas jau tikai kontrolieris... kontrolieris ir interfeiss starp "programmu" un to "ārējo vidi"

Network (RJ45 cable) -> Network controller (WizNET un t.t.) -> Hardware+Software (AVR/ARM/PIC) -> PWM/LED/Audio codec/Relay un t.t.
Tīklos tos sauc arī par fiziskiem/signālu/loģiskiem slāņiem. Apskaties wiki, pirms sāc konstruēt. Bet reāli par to vari neuztraukties, jo fizisko daļēji realizē. Atliek tikai MCU uzrakstīt protokola draiveri (Vai nu tas būs FTp/Web vai kāds cits serviss vai visi kopā)

----------

